# cpu+mobo+ram buying advice



## zapout (Apr 8, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')  
Ans: watching Hd movies, encoding-handbrake, games-bioshock series, most of the FPS, Dirt series, batman series, single player only, and usually play on 720p with low-medium settings.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.  
Ans:15k

3. Planning to overclock?  
Ans: Maybe in future with aftermarket cooler 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?  
Ans: windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?  
Ans: Already have two Hdd


6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Already have 22"benq g2222hdl resolution-1080p

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?  
Ans: i already have corsair vx450, NZXT Gamma, dvd drive, apc ups, 2 hdds, benq monitor.


 8. When are you planning to buy the system?  
Ans: end of this week

 9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?  
Ans: i'll assemble it myself.

 10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?  
Ans: delhi, i'll buy it locally from nehru place.

 11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans: i want a casual gaming rig with a quad core chip , and i'm leaning towards amd a10 5800k, i don't have large enough budget for a discrete gpu, and honestly i was happy with the performace of my sapphire 4670 gddr3(its dead now)
so if a10 can performe equally or better than 4670 then it's perfect.

guys suggest me a rig, and also provide your inpute on sata 6gb, and how hot a10 5800k can get.
A friend of myn have a 5670 gddr5, he might sell this in next 6-8 months, i might buy this if i need to.
smc quoted 8k for the amd cpu, i was thinking buying a board for 5k and 4gb 1600mhz ram for the remaining 2k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 8, 2013)

*CPU + IGPU RIG*

Amd a10 5800k 3.8ghz - rs 8000

ASRock FM2A55M-DGS -rs 4200

Gskill ripjaws 1600mhz 4 gb - rs 2100

Total - rs 14300

*CPU + DEDICATED GPU RIG*

Intel g2020 2.9ghz -rs 3200

Gigabyte b75 mobo - rs 4000

Saphhire hd 7750 1gb ddr5 -rs 6700

Corsair value select ram 4gb -rs 1400

Total - rs 15300


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

Get the a10 rig from above suggestion.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 8, 2013)

Getting the A10 will help in games that use more than 2 cores. In Course of time you can buy a Good gfx card But the G2020 will bottleneck , so its better in getting the A10.


----------



## zapout (Apr 8, 2013)

how is the after sale service and build quality of asrock boards?,
the above asrock board have only 4pin cpu power connectors, some boards have 8(4+4), whats the difference and in what situations the extra 4 pin will be used?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

zapout said:


> how is the after sale service and build quality of asrock boards?,
> the above asrock board have only 4pin cpu power connectors, some boards have 8(4+4), whats the difference and in what situations the extra 4 pin will be used?


> ASRock doesn't have good A.S.S. in India AFAIK.

> 4+4 pin is for cpu's which require more power than that delivered by a single 4 pin connector. Motherboards with 4+4 pin can accompany more power consuming processors.


----------



## zapout (Apr 8, 2013)

does a10 5800k require 8pin power connector?
which manufacturers board should i buy under 5k with good build quality and after sale service?

guys with similar apu please share your gaming experience.


----------



## zapout (Apr 9, 2013)

Computer empire quoted 7800rs for amd a10 5800k, which board should i buy??
 And what about this board?-
 Asus F2A55-M LK2 PLUS AMD Motherboard

ps.
which ram should i buy??, corsair vengeance or Gskill ripjaws??, both are for around ~1900rs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

The motherboard is good, but does not have usb 3.0 afaik. For the ram, go for gskill ripjawsx. Get the one with 1600 MHz fsb and get minimum 8 GB.


----------



## zapout (Apr 10, 2013)

i don't think any board under 4k have usb3,
i'll going to buy this board unless other users suggest any other, better.
by the way who handles Asus board Rma?, is it rashi?, i've read someplace that some other co. is handling Asus boards Rma, is it true??
and as for the ram, i'll buy corsair vengeance, as the gskill rma procidure is tedious.(it have to be shipped outside of india)


----------



## zapout (Apr 11, 2013)

guys, computer empire doesn't have "Asus F2A55-M LK2 PLUS" and both smc and computer empire suggested msi board, to my knowledge msi is packing up from india, is there any other good shop in nehru place for asus boards?
and i also need an alternative to the above board, in case, if i couldn't find it.
Asrock was good but the Asus one was better.


----------



## zapout (Apr 15, 2013)

Guys i can't find " Asus F2A55-M-LK2 PLUS" in Nehru place,
Bitfang have it listed Asus F2A55-M-LK2 PLUS AMD Motherboards, Compare and Buy latest AMD Motherboards Online in India: bitFang.com 
Are they reliable??, should i order it from them??


----------



## zapout (Apr 17, 2013)

are 1600mhz rams going to run at 1333mhz normally??
i've read online that to fix it one have to enable xmp profile, does gskill ripjaw/corsair vengeance have compatible amd profiles??(total noob here)

and whats the reason you guys usually recommend gskill ripjaw over corsair vengeance??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 17, 2013)

zapout said:


> are 1600mhz rams going to run at 1333mhz normally??
> i've read online that to fix it one have to enable xmp profile, does gskill ripjaw/corsair vengeance have compatible amd profiles??(total noob here)
> 
> and whats the reason you guys usually recommend gskill ripjaw over corsair vengeance??


yes they are normal. Reason or recommending g.skill over vengance:

> They are better overclockers.
> They have smaller heat-spreaders so installing an aftermarket cpu cooler becomes easy.


----------



## zapout (Apr 17, 2013)

so, i've to manually set the ram speed in bios to run it at 1600mhz.

and also, i've ordered Asus F2A55-M-LK2 PLUS from bitfang.
as for the ram, l'll buy gskill ram now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

zapout said:


> so, i've to manually set the ram speed in bios to run it at 1600mhz.
> 
> and also, i've ordered Asus F2A55-M-LK2 PLUS from bitfang.
> as for the ram, l'll buy gskill ram now.


G.SKill is good. Make sure you get 8GB with a10.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2013)

Ya, get a single 8 GB module, not 4GB X 2. The later config will eliminate the chance of future Ram upgrade as most of the A55 motherboards come with only 2 ram slots.


----------



## zapout (Apr 18, 2013)

i don't think the system going to use more than 8gb of ram, plus two module will run in dual channel, which will run games better than a single module of ram.

source-
 *www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Optimizing-AMD-Trinity-for-Budget-Gaming-173/


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

zapout said:


> guys, computer empire doesn't have "Asus F2A55-M LK2 PLUS" and both smc and computer empire suggested msi board,* to my knowledge msi is packing up from india,* is there any other good shop in nehru place for asus boards?
> and i also need an alternative to the above board, in case, if i couldn't find it.
> Asrock was good but the Asus one was better.



wait .. what ?


----------



## zapout (Apr 18, 2013)

^^they are going to provide after sale service through taiwan, and continue to sell their products in india.
check ur pm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

zapout said:


> i don't think the system going to use more than 8gb of ram, plus two module will run in dual channel, which will run games better than a single module of ram.
> 
> source-
> Optimizing AMD Trinity for Budget Gaming - Puget Custom Computers


8 GB ram is highly recommended for an a10 5800k. The ram will be shared between the cpu and IGP, and the IGP alone can sometimes utilize 4GB ram. SO keeping 8GB ram means that 4GB for system and 4 GB for IGP. If you never ever want to upgrade the ram, then you may go for 2x 4GB modules.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 18, 2013)

And 1600 Mhz speed would be even better.(correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## Myth (Apr 18, 2013)

I think 1866 is the sweet spot for a10 5800k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> I think 1866 is the sweet spot for a10 5800k.


Better to get 1600MHz ripjawsX and overclock them.


----------



## zapout (Apr 18, 2013)

what is the price of 1866mhz ram stick??,
and how easy is to overclock 1600mhz ram to 1866mhz?
if its as easy as to just clicking and selecting in bios, then its ok with me, if i have to change voltage too then i might not do it.
plus there is the risk of damaging the ram with overclocking.


----------



## zapout (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks everybody for helping me out.
Finally got this system-
Amd a10 5800k
ASUS F2A55-M LK2 PLUS
corsair vengeance ddr3 8gb(4x2) 1600mhz, was unable to find gskill

no software is showing correct temperature of the cpu, only asus utility/bios is showing it correctly.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

install core temp and see the temps


----------



## zapout (Apr 20, 2013)

this is what core temp showed-


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 21, 2013)

congrats! nice purchase.
could you please give the prices?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 21, 2013)

OP , nice purchase .


----------



## zapout (Apr 21, 2013)

total damages 16858 Rupees.
cpu-7900, rams-4300(from computer empire)
mobo-4454 includes shipping from Bitfang

and for people planning to buy this mobo, they should know that it has only 4 sata port, this spec is wrong on most of sites.

temps according to asus utility-
*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/Capture2.png


----------

